# PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW CAR CLUBS



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO <span style=\'colorurple\'>NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEBONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span>


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

:thumbsup: Wow I like this here.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, *Sir Lexxx*
Q~VO HOMIE


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 08:41 AM~19851689
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, Sir Lexxx
> Q~VO HOMIE
> *


Not much just about to get my droptop and get it detailed and go for a cruise its lovely over here in FRISCO so going to cruise till I get tired woohoo.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Luxurious will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Feb 12 2011, 08:54 AM~19851745
> *Luxurious will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up homies, INSPIRATIONS will be there. :thumbsup: :yes:

TTT FOR EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS C.C


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 AM~19851650
> *<span style='color:green'>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:wow: I'M THERE! Hopefully with the 5!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SOUNDS GREAT, WHAT PARK? AND WHAT CITY?


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

better be ready for the carnitas :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: good ass food and bad ass rides can't wait :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 12 2011, 12:39 PM~19852787
> *SOUNDS GREAT, WHAT PARK? AND WHAT CITY?
> *



still securing location


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Feb 12 2011, 09:54 AM~19851745
> *Luxurious will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 12 2011, 10:32 AM~19852166
> *METAL</span> PLATE :cheesy:
> *


??????? :0 :happysad: :uh:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 AM~19851650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 AM~19851650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...







WASUP JOSE, PRIMERAMENTE DIOS AY NOS VEMOS HOMIE W/ THE 67, TTT!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 AM~19851650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

> <span style='color:green'> 07/23/11...................... lets do this shit.....


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

Know this is gonna be a good turnout! TTT for Padrinos & Excandalow!


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

were is this going to b


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

working on the details but im sure it's going to be in the easy bay or contra costa hope to see everyone there everything is free except the gas you homies are going to pump in them bad ass rides :thumbsup:


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

YOU KNOW FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

see you homies there :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chinto67_@Feb 12 2011, 02:44 PM~19853332
> *WASUP JOSE, PRIMERAMENTE DIOS AY NOS VEMOS HOMIE W/ THE 67, TTT!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK+Feb 13 2011, 06:25 AM~19857128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely some bad ass rides now!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 AM~19851650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

yes harley motorcycle's welcomed  no ninja's susuki etc...........keeping it old school :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

my b-day bash


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

IM THERE! ILL TELL THE REST OF THE HOMIES TOO! THE ONLY REASON I WONT BE THERE IS BECAUSE ILL BE AT THE HOSPITAL! MY GIRL IS DUE ON THE 24 :biggrin: SO HE BETTER COME BEFORE OR AFTER! :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2011, 09:41 PM~19862640
> * my b-day bash
> *


asta mejor :rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Feb 13 2011, 08:52 PM~19862756
> *IM THERE! ILL TELL THE REST OF THE HOMIES TOO! THE ONLY REASON I WONT BE THERE IS BECAUSE ILL BE AT THE HOSPITAL! MY GIRL IS DUE ON THE 24 :biggrin:  SO HE BETTER COME BEFORE OR AFTER! :biggrin:
> *


bring them we can do a caravan shuttle to the hospital!!
imaginate puros lowriders dropping her off to have a baby!!!

mejor no she will hate the ride and you!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

»TTT«


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 13 2011, 11:46 PM~19863853
> *bring them we can do a caravan shuttle to the hospital!!
> imaginate puros lowriders dropping her off to have a baby!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT sounds good. ill make sure i get the day off


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

*Familia, it's on!!! Let's make it happen!!!!!* :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 03:26 PM~19853264
> *??????? :0  :happysad:  :uh:
> *


to hold the weight of my food LOL


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 08:31 AM~19851650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...



My calendar is marked! :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 13 2011, 10:46 PM~19863853
> *bring them we can do a caravan shuttle to the hospital!!
> imaginate puros lowriders dropping her off to have a baby!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: y si!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

good times de santa rosa le caemos pal pique-nique


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO <span style=\'colorurple\'>NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEBONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span></span>


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 14 2011, 12:35 PM~19867306
> *ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: BLVD KINGS will be there


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like its going to be a good turnout :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 14 2011, 04:10 PM~19868912
> *looks like its going to be a good turnout :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@Feb 14 2011, 11:25 AM~19866679
> *My calendar is marked!   :biggrin:
> *


see you and all the south bay riders it's gonna be a great time hope everyone can join us :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> just chillin making carnitas just perfecting them for picnic.......... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> [/quote


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

ya estoy listo para acer las carnitas :boink: :boink:


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

> > just chillin making carnitas just perfecting them for picnic.......... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> > [/quote
> 
> 
> they are practicing ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

just could not wait


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

im hungry now!!! :drama:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Feb 15 2011, 09:37 AM~19875310
> *just could not wait
> *


Just stopping by to welcome you Tonyo to LayitLow :h5: Guess I'll be seeing you this weekend for our meeting on Sunday. Where is the meeting going to be held at do you know?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Feb 15 2011, 09:37 AM~19875310
> *just could not wait
> *


Q~vo antonio!!
:biggrin: 
ya valio !!
Lay it low junkie!!
:biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT TIME WITH THE HOMIES FROM PADRINOS C.C and EXCANDALOW C.C
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 15 2011, 01:52 PM~19876570
> *Q~vo antonio!!
> :biggrin:
> ya valio !!
> ...


que onda ya sabes .............. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> > just chillin making carnitas just perfecting them for picnic.......... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> > [/quote
> > [/quote :rimshot: :rimshot: can't wait gonna be a great event....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO <span style=\'colorurple\'>NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEBONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span></span>


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 15 2011, 04:27 PM~19877598
> *[ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:rimshot: TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

7-23-11


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

7-23-11 SET THE DATE! :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 16 2011, 02:55 PM~19885608
> *:rimshot: TTT
> *











:biggrin:










:biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO <span style=\'colorurple\'>NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEBONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span></span>


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 17 2011, 06:58 PM~19896997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 AM~19892074
> *ttt
> *


2X


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 14 2011, 06:01 PM~19869876
> *see you and all the south bay riders it's gonna be a great time hope everyone can join us  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *



thats how its done right there!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Feb 19 2011, 09:36 AM~19909437
> *thats how its done right there!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO <span style=\'colorurple\'>NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEBONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span></span>
   

WE HAVE A PARK PERMIT BUT GETTING LITTLE OBSTICLES OUT THE WAY!!!
WILL POST LOCATION SOON!!!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 19 2011, 05:51 PM~19911626
> *CARNITAS</span></span> FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR  CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
> ...


carnitas estilo michoacan!!! mm i be there! :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ya sabes so get ready for that cholesteral level to go high :roflmao: for a day  :boink:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: ohh yeah


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT for this event. can't wait. im going to mark this event down for sure. Nice weather, Nice Cars, cool people. thats going to be a great turn out. no other better way to spend my day.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 Mob Livin_@Feb 21 2011, 09:28 PM~19929425
> *TTT for this event. can't wait. im going to mark this event down for sure. Nice weather, Nice Cars, cool people. thats going to be a great turn out. no other better way to spend my day.
> *


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO <span style=\'colorurple\'>NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEBONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span></span>
   

WE HAVE A PARK PERMIT BUT GETTING LITTLE OBSTICLES OUT THE WAY!!!
WILL POST LOCATION SOON!!!


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is going to be fun im in , slow & low


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Let us know when homies uffin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~*TTT*~


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-grNJ2Fa-Vw...ayer_detailpage SOME OF THE PADRINOS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 24 2011, 05:35 PM~19952849
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-grNJ2Fa-Vw...ayer_detailpage SOME OF THE PADRINOS
> *











:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

Im ready,,,,,,,,,hope to see everyone at this FAMILY EVENT :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

LOCATION? :dunno:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

~~T*T*T~~


----------



## lil_padrino_75 (Jan 28, 2011)

can't wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOCATION IS THE MARTINEZ MARINA!! SPOT IS RESERVED MAP COMING UP!!


ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEVONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span></span></span>
   
<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOCATION IS THE MARTINEZ MARINA!! SPOT IS RESERVED MAP COMING UP!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 26 2011, 06:19 PM~19968765
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 26 2011, 07:19 PM~19968765
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Feb 26 2011, 07:19 PM~19968765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda frank hope to see and the fellas out there


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 26 2011, 12:21 PM~19966957
> *
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>LOCATION IS THE MARTINEZ MARINA!! SPOT IS RESERVED MAP COMING UP!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

[MARTINEZ MARINA] will be the location nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Feb 28 2011, 04:49 PM~19982699
> *[MARTINEZ MARINA] will be the location nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

It's on!


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 AM~19851650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD  DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> ...




 :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOCATION IS THE MARTINEZ MARINA!! SPOT IS RESERVED MAP COMING UP!!
ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEVONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span></span></span>
   
<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOCATION IS THE MARTINEZ MARINA!! SPOT IS RESERVED MAP COMING UP!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 7 2011, 04:21 PM~20037067
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

wait.... no man sodas.... :uh: mexican food and man sodas belong together homie.. thats like peanut butter no jelly, kool aid no sugar


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 8 2011, 12:24 PM~20043253
> *wait.... no man sodas.... :uh:  mexican food and man sodas belong together homie.. thats like peanut butter no jelly, kool aid no sugar
> *


no alcolicos homie!!
:biggrin: 
it is what it is!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 8 2011, 11:19 AM~20042465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

ASTA EL TOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

ORALE CARNITAS Y SODA POP SHAAAAAOOOOOUUUU !!!!!

IM THERE HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Mar 9 2011, 12:18 PM~20051574
> *ORALE CARNITAS Y SODA POP SHAAAAAOOOOOUUUU !!!!!
> 
> IM THERE HOMIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


aqui los esperamos!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 8 2011, 01:59 PM~20043428
> *no alcolicos homie!!
> :biggrin:
> it is what it is!!
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

t t t


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 8 2011, 01:24 PM~20043253
> *wait.... no man sodas.... :uh:  mexican food and man sodas belong together homie.. thats like peanut butter no jelly, kool aid no sugar
> *


YOU DON'T NEED THE MAN SODAS, BIG SEXY VIKING, ONE DAY WON'T KILL YOU :biggrin:JUST THINK, YOUR TASTE BUDS WILL BE ABLE TO ENJOY THE MEXICAN FOOD & NOT ALL THAT PISTO :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Mar 13 2011, 10:17 PM~20085708
> *YOU DON'T NEED THE MAN SODAS, BIG SEXY VIKING, ONE DAY WON'T KILL YOU :biggrin:JUST THINK, YOUR TASTE BUDS WILL BE ABLE TO ENJOY THE MEXICAN FOOD & NOT ALL THAT PISTO :biggrin:
> *


neta!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FDW-Javs (Nov 3, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 18 2011, 01:18 PM~20122635
> *:wow:  :wow: ttt
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

when is this going on


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d_49chevycar_@Mar 19 2011, 08:43 AM~20127802
> *when is this going on
> *



7/23/11


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Good place to kick back at and have a good time.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 19 2011, 09:43 AM~20128463
> *Good place to kick back at and have a good time.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

hope to see all the homies there


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 20 2011, 09:18 PM~20139064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

can't wait to see everyone there and have a good time :rimshot:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 20 2011, 08:54 AM~20133831
> *
> *


My familia and i are there! :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 21 2011, 09:06 PM~20147195
> *My familia and i are there! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 21 2011, 08:06 PM~20147195
> *My familia and i are there! :biggrin:
> *


JUST MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE THE *BUB TOP *THERE!!
:biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 22 2011, 12:49 PM~20152226
> *JUST MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE THE BUB TOP THERE!!
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: bring that bad ass 61 :wow: see you there luis


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 19 2011, 10:43 AM~20128463
> *Good place to kick back at and have a good time.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


see you there


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*CARNITAS !!!!*

:run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 22 2011, 11:49 AM~20152226
> *JUST MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE THE BUB TOP THERE!!
> :biggrin:
> *


i did say!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait







were bringing the norteno group with us too eating carnitas listening to some ramon ayala :rimshot: :run: .PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> hope to see all the homies there
> [/quote
> .................................................................................
> .
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 28 2011, 08:32 PM~20205605
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


neta!! :wow: :0 :biggrin: 
we might have to add them to the permit!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 29 2011, 08:46 AM~20208849
> *neta!! :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> we might have to add them to the permit!!
> :biggrin:
> *


si senor son compas there hooking us up its gonna be a good day  TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait







were bringing the norteno group with us too eating carnitas listening to some ramon ayala :rimshot: :run: .PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW
[/quote


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

JUST MADE IT A MANDATORY SHOW AT OUR MEETN


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 29 2011, 03:42 PM~20211760
> *JUST MADE IT A MANDATORY SHOW AT OUR MEETN
> *


----------



## lil_padrino_75 (Jan 28, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 29 2011, 01:48 PM~20210995
> *si senor son compas there hooking us up its gonna be a good day   TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Mar 29 2011, 03:42 PM~20211760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ponganse listos homie.............................. :rimshot:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A ROUGE I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT UNLESS I CAN GET THE WIFE TO CHANE HER BIRTHDAY B B Q AND IF I CAN LAY M LOW WILL BE THERE CUZ YOU GUYS DID DRIVE IN THE FOG FOR MY 50 B DAY B B Q SO WISH ME LUCK ON THIS I NO GOOD LUCK ON GETTING HER TO CHANGE HER MIND LOL


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Orrrale.....


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 28 2011, 08:32 PM~20205605
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This is how we do it!!!!!!


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 29 2011, 11:35 PM~20215821
> *A ROUGE I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT UNLESS I CAN GET THE WIFE TO CHANE HER BIRTHDAY B B Q AND IF I CAN LAY M LOW WILL BE THERE CUZ YOU GUYS DID DRIVE IN THE FOG FOR MY 50 B DAY B B Q SO WISH ME LUCK ON THIS I NO GOOD LUCK ON GETTING HER TO CHANGE HER MIND LOL
> *


Orale, We know exactily what you mean hommes!!!!!!!!!! lol GOOD LUCK! Hope it works out.. :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES AND CARNITAS!


----------



## lil_padrino_75 (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 20 2011, 08:18 PM~20139064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 29 2011, 01:48 PM~20210995
> *si senor son compas there hooking us up its gonna be a good day   TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


thats how its done!! can miss this one :rimshot:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Apr 3 2011, 03:32 PM~20249327
> *thats how its done!! can miss this one :rimshot:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Apr 3 2011, 03:32 PM~20249327
> *thats how its done!! can miss this one :rimshot:
> *


asi es aldo!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 4 2011, 08:35 AM~20254447
> *asi es aldo!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Va estar chingon el ambiente!!


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 3 2011, 10:58 AM~20247978
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TO SEE BOULEVARD IMAGE THERE.............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Apr 4 2011, 09:02 AM~20254710
> *Va estar chingon el ambiente!!
> *


que onda aldo ya sabes bring that 64 rag up to the picnic its gonna be a good time.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 4 2011, 04:57 PM~20258187
> *que onda aldo ya sabes DRIVE that 64 rag up to the picnic its gonna be a good time.....
> *


FIXED IT!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 4 2011, 04:57 PM~20258187
> *que onda aldo ya sabes bring that 64 rag up to the picnic its gonna be a good time.....
> *


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 4 2011, 05:23 PM~20258408
> *FIXED IT!!
> :biggrin:
> *


NEVER had a problem with the DROPP turn key!! it was the 63 ur talking about!!


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

ah nos vemos :rimshot:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 29 2011, 12:48 PM~20210995
> *si senor son compas there hooking us up its gonna be a good day   TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! :rimshot:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT looking forward to this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

we are going to EXCANDALOW!!</span>[/b]




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 5 2011, 12:10 PM~20265302
> *we are going to EXCANDALOW!!</span>*
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: y si............. :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Apr 5 2011, 01:38 AM~20262531
> *TTT looking forward to this one! :thumbsup:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 5 2011, 12:10 PM~20265302
> *we are going to EXCANDALOW!!</span>*
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


Well said!!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

SATURDAY JULY 23 2011 MARTINEZ MARINA GET THERE EARLY FIRST COME FIRST SERVE ON PARKING SPOTS  SEE YOU ALL THERE..................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

we will b at this cool event fellas  :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GONNA HIT UP CARNITAS FEST CHOLOS IN DA CASA!!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

see all you homies out there :rimshot: get there early


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 1ST ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO <span style=\'colorurple\'>NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!!SITE TO BE ANNOUNCED WORKING OUT THE DETAILS. SO SECURE THE DATE!!
SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWEDBRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN HUEBONES PULL THE CARS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_</span></span>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 6 2011, 08:52 PM~20278655
> *SATURDAY JULY 23 2011 MARTINEZ MARINA GET THERE EARLY FIRST COME FIRST SERVE ON PARKING SPOTS   SEE YOU ALL THERE..................... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: u know it we are going to make this an event to remember :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS cant wait to see everyone, come together and have a great event :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_padrino_75 (Jan 28, 2011)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 11 2011, 10:57 PM~20316714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puro vato pesado!!
:biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

[email protected]*K [email protected]*K [email protected]*K LOOKS LIKE IM GOIN TO MISS OUT! IM GOIN TO BE IN MEXICO :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 13 2011, 06:38 PM~20332479
> *[email protected]*K [email protected]*K [email protected]*K LOOKS LIKE IM GOIN TO MISS OUT! IM GOIN TO BE IN MEXICO  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


layitlow it ya que! :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og6RfC73kEg

see you guys there i hope we need all car clubs to come out and enjoy the day 

BIG EVENT RIGHT HERE


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

fuck wrong thang lol oops


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 13 2011, 10:38 PM~20335076
> *layitlow it ya que! :biggrin:
> *


Y Si. :biggrin:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

MIDNIGHTERS Car & Truck Club will be there!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:chuck: :squint: :scrutinize: :inout:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

To the top :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

T.T.T FOR SOME CARNITAS :cheesy:


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Apr 8 2011, 12:07 PM~20292084
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: u know it we are going to make this an event to remember  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X'S 2 can't wait everyone get there early  see all you homies there PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW will make sure everyone has a good time with the family


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/quote] this night is going to be off the hook for sure


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 19 2011, 06:44 AM~20371611
> *To the top :biggrin:
> *


hope to see you there shaggy........good seeing you in mo-town


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

lookin forward to this one..


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

free carnitas...lotsa gente from all around...sounds good to me!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Sounds good homies. Boulevard Image will be out there.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:biggrin: nice, aint nothing for free now in dayz! THAT'S COOL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MYERS60+Apr 20 2011, 02:29 PM~20382605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 see you there sammy


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 19 2011, 07:44 PM~20376748
> *Sounds good homies. Boulevard Image will be out there.
> *


 hope to see you there mr bvld. 62 was looking good in mo-town.......


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

*OFFICIAL FLYER*


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 19 2011, 01:52 PM~20374362
> *hope to see you there shaggy........good seeing you in mo-town
> *


Gracias lupe :biggrin: its was good seeing u in mo-town


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Apr 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20393914
> *OFFICIAL FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Apr 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20393914
> *OFFICIAL FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Apr 21 2011, 10:41 PM~20393914
> *OFFICIAL FLYER
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

*OFFICIAL FLYER*








[/quote]
  :thumbsup: TTT 
LOOKING FORWARD TO KICKING IT WITH PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 22 2011, 06:36 AM~20395256
> *Gracias  lupe  :biggrin: its was good seeing u in mo-town
> *


para ti si se permite to trailer that caddy!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

OFFICIAL FLYER[/size][/b]


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T :thumbsup:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 26 2011, 02:17 PM~20424551
> *OFFICIAL FLYER[/size]*
> 
> 
> ...


We're gonna do it big! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

AND 
*PADRINOS *
PUTTING IT DOWN!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

asta el taquero 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> asta el taquero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
neta asta el taquero se iso padrino!!
:biggrin:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: his ass jumped right in cool guy though hooked it up :boink: :boink:


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*
T
T
T
*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 8 2011, 03:56 PM~20509469
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


FEDERATION C.C. will be there


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT dis is going to be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 26 2011, 02:17 PM~20424551
> *OFFICIAL FLYER[/size]*
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone got hook up on printing flyers?


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 9 2011, 12:34 PM~20515303
> *Anyone got hook up on printing flyers?
> *


How many you need 300 500 I can print 1000


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 9 2011, 01:34 PM~20515303
> *Anyone got hook up on printing flyers?
> *


CALL ME


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 9 2011, 01:34 PM~20515303
> *Anyone got hook up on printing flyers?
> *











THE HOMIE DID R's HIT THAT E MAIL UP ON THE BOTTOM 
TELL HIM RAYMOND FROM FAMILY FIRST REFEREED U C IF HE HOOKS U UP LET ME NO 
HOW IT WORKS OUT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 12 2011, 04:06 PM~20540219
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot: TTT
> *


Q-VO CANT WAIT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 9 2011, 12:34 PM~20515303
> *Anyone got hook up on printing flyers?
> *


Yup call me


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL*Padrino*_@May 9 2011, 08:36 PM~20518519
> *How many you need 300 500 I can print 1000
> *


Orale! Let’s get 500 at least. How soon can you get your hands on some?:wow:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 9 2011, 01:34 PM~20515303
> *El Socio
> 68niou1
> G STYLE 62
> I really appreciate your support! I meant to ask for copies of our flyer. I’ll hit you up for the next get down! Good looking out!</span> :thumbsup: :h5:*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

AS MUCH RESPONSE WE HAVE GOTTEN I DONT THINK WE NEED more FLYIERS!!
:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 13 2011, 08:22 AM~20545149
> *AS MUCH RESPONSE WE HAVE GOTTEN I DONT THINK WE NEED FLYIERS!!
> :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 13 2011, 09:22 AM~20545149
> *AS MUCH RESPONSE WE HAVE GOTTEN I DONT THINK WE NEED  more FLYIERS!!
> :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


y si gonna be alot of people


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

cant wait gonna be a good event getting all the bay area and valley car clubs together


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*fellow PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW members we are meeting on sunday around 2 pm ...... we need to discuss the event to prepare properly!!!
Padrinos hit up Dave for location!!!
Excandalowkos call me or pm me for location!!*</span>


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

see you guys sunday


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 18 2011, 03:39 PM~20580230
> *see you guys sunday
> *


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 18 2011, 08:32 AM~20577918
> *fellow PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW members we are meeting on sunday around 2 pm ...... we need to discuss the event to prepare properly!!!
> Padrinos hit up Dave for location!!!
> Excandalowkos call  me or pm me for location!!</span>
> ...



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 12 2011, 11:42 PM~20543781
> *Orale! Let’s get 500 at least. How soon can you get your hands on some?:wow:
> *


The person that made me the flyer's is giving me a price for 600
working on getting them for our meeting Sunday


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 20 2011, 09:19 AM~20592847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

Orale! Thanks for coming out last minute. It's gonna be some good times! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWKOS*_
GOOD DAY YESTURDAY FELLAS THIS EVENT SHOULD GO REAL SMOOTH!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _*PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWKOS*_
> GOOD DAY YESTURDAY FELLAS THIS EVENT SHOULD GO REAL SMOOTH!!!
> 
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/quote ]=lupe,May 23 2011, 03:22 PM~20611930








good kicking it with you homies   


















































no la pasamos bien a toda madre el domingo........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
[/quote]

a como trajamos!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: oooh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> > _*PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWKOS*_
> > GOOD DAY YESTURDAY FELLAS THIS EVENT SHOULD GO REAL SMOOTH!!!
> >
> > [/quote
> > ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 24 2011, 09:28 PM~20622904
> *puro criminal hahaha jk... i can see the orchata & jamica in the back :biggrin:
> *


casi le atinas homie tiburon!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>EXCANDALOW, Padrinos</span>*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> T
> T
> T


see you guys there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:yes:







CANT WAIT GONNA BRING MY APPITITE


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

loco 66 said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

loco 66 said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dont trip we going to have about three cazos going :boink::boink::boink::boink: get ready to eat CARNITAS tacos, tortas, pulled pork, chicharones, :rimshot:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know the 408 will be!!! cant wait..:thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

lupe said:


> dont trip we going to have about three cazos going :boink::boink::boink::boink: get ready to eat CARNITAS tacos, tortas, pulled pork, chicharones, :rimshot:


OOOHHH WEE THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> dont trip we going to have about three cazos going :boink::boink::boink::boink: get ready to eat CARNITAS tacos, tortas, pulled pork, chicharones, :rimshot:


chinge su........
healthy food !!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> chinge su........
> healthy food !!!


 un pinche heart attack waiting to happen no pork para el mes de julio asta the carnitas fest :boink:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> un pinche heart attack waiting to happen no pork para el mes de julio asta the carnitas fest :boink:


Y SI!!!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

lupe said:


> dont trip we going to have about three cazos going :boink::boink::boink::boink: get ready to eat CARNITAS tacos, tortas, pulled pork, chicharones, :rimshot:


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


since i am going to miss it save me a plate:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sharky_510 said:


> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> 
> since i am going to miss it save me a plate:biggrin:


NETA!!
:ugh::scrutinize::loco::loco:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ALOT of car clubs are going to attend this picnic all i can advise you guys is to get here early this is a family event so bring out the whole family to have a great time there is a skate park for the kids playgrounds and we will coordinate some games for the kids to have a great time as well as the adults..........see all of you there THANKS PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW :thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lupe said:


> ALOT of car clubs are going to attend this picnic all i can advise you guys is to get here early this is a family event so bring out the whole family to have a great time there is a skate park for the kids playgrounds and we will coordinate some games for the kids to have a great time as well as the adults..........see all of you there THANKS PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW :thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> ALOT of car clubs are going to attend this picnic all i can advise you guys is to get here early this is *a family event* so bring out the whole family to have a great time there is a skate park for the kids playgrounds and we will coordinate some games for the kids to have a great time as well as the adults..........see all of you there THANKS *PADRINOS* & *EXCANDALOW*:thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Who doesn't like carnitas? Right on.....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

NORCAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW AND HOP SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON, CA.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS DAY HOMIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

rascal415sf said:


> TTT CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS DAY HOMIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Gonna try to make it to this event! :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

lupe said:


>


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

lupe said:


>


 IM READY!!!! :drama:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT
Damn I just got my work schedule and unfortunately I'll be missing out on this event. Fuckers made me work Saturdays, so I appoligize in advance for not making it to u guys carnita fest.   I hope u guys have a great time tho. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

rascal415sf said:


> TTT
> Damn I just got my work schedule and unfortunately I'll be missing out on this event. Fuckers made me work Saturdays, so I appoligize in advance for not making it to u guys carnita fest.   I hope u guys have a great time tho. TTT :thumbsup:


no te preocuper homie as lo que se nesesario for your familia!!!
:thumbsup:




















































































!!!!MORE FOR US!!!!!!
:thumbsup::scrutinize::rimshot::run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors???????/


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors???????/


none ese!!!!( no permite allowed)
family fun at the park!!!
your welcome to bring the familia y comer tho!!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> none ese!!!!( no permite allowed)
> family fun at the park!!!
> your welcome to bring the familia y comer tho!!


 ayy nos vemos


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

3 weekshno:hno::boink::boink:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> ayy nos vemos


need me to trailer your rag at least to my shop parking lot.. to make sure you get there!!!










































jk!!
no trailering unless you coming from 3hrs away or more!!!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> need me to trailer your rag at least to my shop parking lot.. to make sure you get there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: been working on it just for this :naughty: got three weeks should be ready!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> :nono: been working on it just for this :naughty: got three weeks should be ready!!


eso es todo!!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> eso es todo!!


:rimshot:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

A TODA MADRE said:


> :thumbsup:


que onda homie


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
CANT WAIT...


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink: ALMOST HERE........:run::run::run::run:WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES SEE YOU THERE.........:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

lupe said:


> :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink: ALMOST HERE........:run::run::run::run:WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES SEE YOU THERE.........:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

2 weekshno:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

its coming :yes::yes::run::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint: PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW gettting everything in order to bring you guys a great event c you homies and all them badd ass rides there get there ''''''early'''''' lots of people coming thru :h5::h5::h5: ay nos vemos............


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> its coming :yes::yes::run::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint: PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW gettting everything in order to bring you guys a great event c you homies and all them badd ass rides there get there ''''''early'''''' lots of people coming thru :h5::h5::h5: ay nos vemos............


y si!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*directions*

just [map quest.com] joe di maggio dr martinez ca 94553 to get your directiions c you there everyone..........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Sup PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW :wave: Looking forward to cruzin up to Martinez Marina for your Carnitas Fest next weekend !!!!! See you there.....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

48 Pancho said:


> Sup PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW :wave: Looking forward to cruzin up to Martinez Marina for your Carnitas Fest next weekend !!!!! See you there.....


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*t
t
t
:thumbsup:
*_


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

ya merrrrroooooo


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tonyo 67 said:


> ya merrrrroooooo


ya mero homie!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*WILL BE EN LA CASA! YA TU SABES*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP FOR EXCANDALOW AND PARDINOS!!!!!!!!!!! UntouchableS GOING SHOW SUPPORT!!


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

HEY JOSE IF YOU NEED SOMETHING LET ME KNOW HOMIE I GOT YOU!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chinto67 said:


> HEY JOSE IF YOU NEED SOMETHING LET ME KNOW HOMIE I GOT YOU!


simon se me avia olvidado tu negosio homie pero gracias ahi te aviso!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ROLL CALL*

*LETS GET A ROLL CALL GOING ON WHOS COMING!!
WOULD HATE TO RUN OUT OF STUFF!!!
***PADRINOS
****EXCANDALOW*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

i will be there


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Blvd image c.c will be there


----------



## NINOZ{63} (Dec 10, 2010)

THEEE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE...... FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tonyo 67 said:


> i will be there





loco 66 said:


> Blvd image c.c will be there





NINOZ{63} said:


> THEEE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE...... FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*THERE IS A PLAYGROUND FOR THE KIDS
SKATE PARK (FREE)
BASEBALL FEILDS
TRAILS TO WALK BY SHORES
HORSE SHOE GAME THINGS
BOCHY BALL COURTS (LOTS OF THEM)*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *LETS GET A ROLL CALL GOING ON WHOS COMING!!
> WOULD HATE TO RUN OUT OF STUFF!!!
> ***PADRINOS
> ****EXCANDALOW*


***BLVD IMAGE
****FAMILY FIRST
****TRAFFIC
***TOÑO
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ***BLVD IMAGE
> ****FAMILY FIRST
> ****TRAFFIC
> ***TOÑO
> :thumbsup:




Antiguos cc


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Luxurious will be in da house...
What time does the fiesta start carnal..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

***pADRINOS
**EXCANDALOW

***BLVD IMAGE
****FAMILY FIRST
****TRAFFIC
**antiguaos
**luxurious
&
***TOÑO
*:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*THERE IS A PLAYGROUND FOR THE KIDS
SKATE PARK (FREE)
BASEBALL FEILDS
TRAILS TO WALK BY SHORES
HORSE SHOE GAME THINGS
BOCHY BALL COURTS (LOTS OF THEM)*_[/QUOTE]


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ***pADRINOS
> **EXCANDALOW
> 
> ***BLVD IMAGE
> ...



UntouchableS cc


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

***pADRINOS
**EXCANDALOW

***BLVD IMAGE
****FAMILY FIRST
****TRAFFIC
**antiguaos
***untouchables
**luxurious
&
***TOÑO
*:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zapien (Dec 17, 2008)

Count us in Lowriders Limited


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

AZTECAS EAST BAY WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ***pADRINOS
> **EXCANDALOW
> 
> ***BLVD IMAGE
> ...


FRISCO'S FINEST


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

66ragtop said:


> FRISCO'S FINEST


 orale frank ay nos vemos


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

add these to the list 
AZTEC CREATIONS
408 RYDERS
RANFLAS
USO
LO LYSTICS
CHOLOS
INSPIRATIONS
LIFES FINEST
FEDERATION
MIDNIGHTERS
LOWRIDERS LIMITED
AZTECAS
WICKED RIDAZ
FRISCOS FINEST
:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

***pADRINOS
**EXCANDALOW

***BLVD IMAGE
****FAMILY FIRST
****TRAFFIC
**antiguaos
***untouchables
**luxurious
*****AZTEC CREATIONS
***408 RYDERS
***RANFLAS
***USO
***LO LYSTICS
***CHOLOS
***INSPIRATIONS
****LIFES FINEST
****FEDERATION
****MIDNIGHTERS
****LOWRIDERS LIMITED
****AZTECAS
****WICKED RIDAZ
****FRISCOS FINEST

*&
***TOÑO
*:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I am gonna starve myself all week!


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

IMPALAS ROLLIN UP THERE......................:biggrin:..........:run:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

400 POUNDS OF CARNITAS :boink::h5::boink::yes::yes: AND BADD ASS RIDES :nicoderm::nicoderm:CANT WAIT :wave:AY NOS VEMOS.............


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

IM ALREADY HUNGRY CAN'T WAIThno::ninja:


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

Bay Bombs will b there


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

d_49chevycar said:


> Bay Bombs will b there


 orale nice ass bombas ay nos vemos.......:nicoderm:


6t5DROP said:


> IMPALAS ROLLIN UP THERE................................:run:


 gonna be some badd rides...............:yes:


ICEE*63 said:


> IM ALREADY HUNGRY CAN'T WAIThno::ninja:


we got you rich :boink::boink:better come hungry.......:boink::boink:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

lupe said:


> 400 POUNDS OF CARNITAS :boink::h5::boink::yes::yes: AND BADD ASS RIDES :nicoderm::nicoderm:CANT WAIT :wave:AY NOS VEMOS.............


 *ARE YOU VATOS SURE 400 LBS. IS ENOUGH???? BETTER GET SOME BACK UP :roflmao::roflmao:*:roflmao:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

209impala said:


> *ARE YOU VATOS SURE 400 LBS. IS ENOUGH???? BETTER GET SOME BACK UP :roflmao::roflmao:*:roflmao:


 o si no we have a couple of gorditos we can make into carnitas:ninja: :biggrin::ninja::roflmao:uote]



































ay nos vemos.............


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

lupe said:


> add these to the list AZTEC CREATIONS408 RYDERSRANFLASUSOLO LYSTICSCHOLOSINSPIRATIONSLIFES FINESTFEDERATIONMIDNIGHTERSLOWRIDERS LIMITEDAZTECASWICKED RIDAZFRISCOS FINEST:thumbsup:


Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*Directions:* Go west on Ferry Street turn right on Joe Di Maggio Drive then left on North Court Street. Waterfront Park is located on the right.
(150 Acres) North Court Street via Ferry Street. Four ballfield complex with
concessions and restroom, soccer field, picnic areas, playground areas, horse-
shoe pits and bocce ball courts, restroom, the Marina and fishing pier. Twelve-
hundred seat amphitheater and skateboard park.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=220927744618970 <----- Here's an event page I created on Facebook hope this will help.


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

lupe said:


> *o si no we have a couple of gorditos we can make into carnitas:ninja: :biggrin::ninja::roflmao:*uote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you all there!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*ARE YOU VATOS SURE 400 LBS. IS ENOUGH????:tongue: BETTER GET SOME BACK UP :roflmao::roflmao:*:roflmao:........ ok moved it up 500 lbs aver si sierto :boink::boink::boink::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

***pADRINOS
**EXCANDALOW

***BLVD IMAGE
****FAMILY FIRST
****TRAFFIC
**antiguaos
***untouchables
**luxurious
*****AZTEC CREATIONS
***408 RYDERS
***RANFLAS
***USO
***LO LYSTICS
***CHOLOS
***INSPIRATIONS
****LIFES FINEST
****FEDERATION
****MIDNIGHTERS
****LOWRIDERS LIMITED
****AZTECAS
****WICKED RIDAZ
****FRISCOS FINEST
***FAMILY FIRST 
****IMPALAS
****BAY BOMBAS
**NOR CAL RYDAS
*&
***TOÑO
*:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Dammmn wish i could make it!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Dammmn wish i could make it!!!


 vente luis just say you got the lowrider flu :yes::nosad::dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW @ P.A.L., AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE DUE TO THE P.A.L. STADIUM PLANTING NEW GRASS ON THEIR FIELD, THE STREETLOW CARSHOW ON AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE, SAME DATE AUG 14TH....
EVERYTHING WILL BE THE SAME, BUT AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION....


EVERGREEN COLLEGE 
PSO DE ARBOLES
SAN JOSE CA. 95135

PRE-REG DUE DATE IS AUG. 7TH...
SEND PRE-REG TO: 
P.O. BOX 32245
SAN JOSE CA. 95152

MORE INFO & FLYER TO COME....​


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

CANT WAIT!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Dammmn wish i could make it!!!


*ya te dije homie!!
go to work and shit on your self!!!
they got to let you go home !!!
shit happens!!!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

getting ready for sat...


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Feb 14, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> getting ready for sat...



:thumbsup: IS THERE AN ADDRESS FOR DIRECTIONS TO THE SPOT............:sprint:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like the address is 7 N Court St martinez ca 94553


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


>



the 680 that you see in this pic is where the benicia bridge is


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> vente luis just say you got the lowrider flu :yes::nosad::dunno:


 I wish carnal, bring me a plate pero que no se lo coma tonyo!! that fool looks like he can EAT!! haha


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> I wish carnal, bring me a plate pero que no se lo coma tonyo!! that fool looks like he can EAT!! haha


 you noticed y que enflaco :roflmaorale luis


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*!!!roll call list!!!
**pADRINOS
**EXCANDALOW

***BLVD IMAGE
****FAMILY FIRST
****TRAFFIC
**antiguaos
***untouchables
**luxurious
*****AZTEC CREATIONS
***408 RYDERS
***RANFLAS
***USO
***LO LYSTICS
***CHOLOS
***INSPIRATIONS
****LIFES FINEST
****FEDERATION
****MIDNIGHTERS
****LOWRIDERS LIMITED
****AZTECAS
****WICKED RIDAZ
****FRISCOS FINEST
***FAMILY FIRST 
****IMPALAS
****BAY BOMBAS
**NOR CAL RYDAS
*&
***TOÑO
*:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

what time does this event take place


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lethalsdaname said:


> what time does this event take place


food starts between noon and one.....till we run out of it!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS EXCANDALOW PICNIC*

PICNIC STARTS AT 1100 AM GET THERE EARLY SEE YOU THERE WE'LL BE THERE AT 6 AM IF YOU WANT TO COME HAVE BREAKFAST :boink: GET THE CARS OUT THERE EARLY YOULL GET BETTER PARKING SPOTS..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Feb 14, 2006)

925rider said:


> looks like the address is 7 N Court St martinez ca 94553



uffin:............SEE YOU THERE............:biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

lupe said:


> OFFICIAL FLYER[/size][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> PICNIC STARTS AT 1100 AM GET THERE EARLY SEE YOU THERE WE'LL BE THERE AT 6 AM IF YOU WANT TO COME HAVE BREAKFAST :boink: GET THE CARS OUT THERE EARLY YOULL GET BETTER PARKING SPOTS.......


...:thumbsup:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

3 more days!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *ya te dije homie!!go to work and shit on your self!!!they got to let you go home !!!shit happens!!!*


 Hahahahah!! No need homie were there


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Hahahahah!! No need homie were there


 you said it.......... ay nos vemos tonios leaving sat morning........


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> you said it.......... ay nos vemos tonios leaving sat morning........


 Yes at 4am dammmmm hella early!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

925rider said:


>





925rider said:


>


damm homie that looks on hit 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
wish i could make it but have a family trip planned :banghead:
but the FAMILY FIRST crew will be out there to support the cause 
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> damm homie that looks on hit
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> wish i could make it but have a family trip planned :banghead:
> but the FAMILY FIRST crew will be out there to support the cause
> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Yes at 4am dammmmm hella early!!


  como gallos dont trip we'll have breakfast there :yes::boink:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

i will be Just Rollin on threw:roflmao:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS EXCANDALOW PICNIC*



JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> i will be Just Rollin on threw:roflmao:


 well roll on up homie ay nos vemos........get ready to eat......:boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> como gallos dont trip we'll have breakfast there :yes::boink:


Ya estubo, rollin out at 4am


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Ya estubo, rollin out at 4am


:worship::worship::worship::worship: los farmers are going to think EL 61 ES UN UFO rolling at that time:shocked::shocked::shocked: ay nos vemos....:thumbsup::thumbsup: much props homie....:h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Ya estubo, rollin out at 4am


you'll have plenty of time to nap!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship: los farmers are going to think EL 61 ES UN UFO rolling at that time:shocked::shocked::shocked: ay nos vemos....:thumbsup::thumbsup: much props homie....:h5:


y si!!
:rofl:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

one more day and we there!!!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

what time is it gonna end cus i have 2 work tell bout 3


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

WHO'S ROLLIN FROM SJ AND WHAT TIME......................MAYBE HOOK UP AND SMASH OUT THERE TOGETHER!!!!!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

San Jo will be reppin... See you tomrrow!


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

anybody wana caravan along, meeting up pittsburg chevron off california ave + loveridge rd. 10am


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

6t5DROP said:


> WHO'S ROLLIN FROM SJ AND WHAT TIME......................MAYBE HOOK UP AND SMASH OUT THERE TOGETHER!!!!!




i beleive the meet spot is s.j.blue jeans round 9:30.

* just got a message that this meeting spot is not confirmed*. :dunno: 



i hope the spot is kool and there aint too much baseball going on. from the pics , it looks pretty open. bring canapies :biggrin:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

6t5DROP said:


> WHO'S ROLLIN FROM SJ AND WHAT TIME......................MAYBE HOOK UP AND SMASH OUT THERE TOGETHER!!!!!





poppa68_KI_4life said:


> i beleive the meet spot is s.j.blue jeans round 9:30.
> 
> *just got a message that this meeting spot is not confirmed*. :dunno:
> 
> ...



Sorry about that fellas... no one confirmed they were down to meet as SJBJ. Can you guys get each others number, poppa68_KI_4life will call my brother to get the meet up details and pass it on to 6t5DROP . Other than that... See you guys at Padrinos and Excandalow's Carnitas Fest, San Jo showin some love and support to our homies!! Drive safe


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Luxurious will be there bright and early ,Let us know if u guys need anything ...
More tables, chairs, ice chest ,etc..
Should we bring some cuerito's for da botanna.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> what time is it gonna end cus i have 2 work tell bout 3



we will still be out there, just not sure when most of the people are leaving. we will be the real early and staying late


----------



## TOPLESS~N~69 (Feb 6, 2010)

IM HUNGRY


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

we ready


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship: los farmers are going to think EL 61 ES UN UFO rolling at that time:shocked::shocked::shocked: ay nos vemos....:thumbsup::thumbsup: much props homie....:h5:


 Listo para manana, hay nos vemos!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

48 Pancho said:


> Sorry about that fellas... no one confirmed they were down to meet as SJBJ. Can you guys get each others number, poppa68_KI_4life will call my brother to get the meet up details and pass it on to 6t5DROP . Other than that... See you guys at Padrinos and Excandalow's Carnitas Fest, San Jo showin some love and support to our homies!! Drive safe


Orale! Thanks for the luv! See all of you tomorrow.


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)

what is the exact address so we can use our GPS


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

925rider said:


> looks like the address is 7 N Court St martinez ca 94553





listo415 said:


> what is the exact address so we can use our GPS


:thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope u guys have a blast


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

On our way


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:420::420:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sorry couldnt make it guys, i cracked my tooth and had to go to the dentist, hope you had a good turnout


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MUCH PROPS TO EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CC's CHINGON TURNOUT!! GRACIAS POR TODO!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hers a video for the homiez from excandalow and padrinos cc's... not the best quality i was full fron the carnitas and trying to drink a beer at the same time as i was recording... not too good of a multi-tasker 


=GpnbXWHfpPE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v​=GpnbXWHfpPE


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)


66ragtop
exotic rider
Guam707
topdown59
CADDY925
ANTDOGG

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34197-antdogg.html:wave:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> MUCH PROPS TO EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CC's CHINGON TURNOUT!! GRACIAS POR TODO!


No thank you for coming out and bring out that gorgeous 61 see you next time homie.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sir Lexxx said:


> No thank you for coming out and bring out that gorgeous 61 see you next time homie.


 Just made it home beautiful drive both ways!! Gracias again!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Just made it home beautiful drive both ways!! Gracias again!!


 good seeing you out there luis it was a great time lots of car and lots of food


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> [alot of badd ass rides thank you to everyone that attended alot of good people everyone had a good time problems free event thats the way it should be :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*FAMILIA ON BEHALF OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUBS I WANT TO THANKS ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO WOKE UP EARLY DROVE THIER BEAUTIFUL RIDES AND SHOWED US SOME LOVE!! HAD A GREAT TIME !!AND HOPE YOU DID TOO!!!
THANKS AGIAN AND YOU KNOW THE NEXT CAN ONLY BE BETTER!!! 
*_












Sir Lexxx said:


> No thank you for coming out and bring out that _*gorgeous 61 *_see you next time homie.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


 Gracias carnal por todo! And if anyone happens to have a left side skirt for a 61 pm me!! Lol


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/ExcandalowAndPadrinosCCCarnitaFestInMartinez <----click to view pictures from the EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL CARNITA-FEST.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS C.C. WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT WHICH WENT DOWN WITH A BANG. THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS AND FAMILY WHO CAME THROUGH. I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES AND GOT PLENTY TO EAT AS WELL. QUE VIVA EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS FOR AN EXCELLENT TURN OUT.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/ExcandalowAndPadrinosCCCarnitaFestInMartinez<----CHECK IT OUT !!!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

HAD A GREAT TIME ALL OF OUR TIME AND EFFORT WAS WELL WORTH IT HAD FUN WITH ALL OF YOU OUT THERE TODAY I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR MAKING THIS A GREAT EVENT:h5:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

Our day was amazing! Smiles everywhere. A good time all the way around. Excandalow & Padrinos TTT baby! Oh, not to forget the cooks and our ladies that helped out. You guy's did a great job!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE] PINCHE TONIO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: GRACIAS COMPA YOU GOT DOWN TODAY


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> good seeing you out there luis it was a great time lots of car and lots of food


 Bay area has BADASS rides!! Ill try to make it to more events out there!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Bay area has BADASS rides!! Ill try to make it to more events out there!


YA SABES QUE AQUI TIENES DONDE LLEGAR....ILL PULL MY RAGGIDY BUCKET OUT OF THE GARAGE!!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias carnal por todo! And if anyone happens to have a left side skirt for a 61 pm me!! Lol[/QUOTE
> i THINK i SAW ONE OFF THE FREEWAY SUMWHERE IN YUBA CITY AND ITS RED YOUR FAVORITE COLOR:rofl::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sir Lexxx said:


> tpimuncie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracias carnal por todo! And if anyone happens to have a left side skirt for a 61 pm me!! Lol[/QUOTEi THINK i SAW ONE OFF THE FREEWAY SUMWHERE IN YUBA CITY AND ITS RED YOUR FAVORITE COLOR:rofl::thumbsup::biggrin:
> ...


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

gracias por todo !da food ws of da hook give my regards to all da cooks n all da firme jente that put this together,we had a blast ,tu sabes being arround firme jente and all da lowriders is what we do,thanks again,mis respetos y amor siempre big gato gee and da rest of the lo*lystics car clubuffin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/ExcandalowAndPadrinosCCCarnitaFestInMartinez<----CHECK IT OUT !!!!!


 GREAT PICS SIR LEXXX


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Sir Lexxx said:
> 
> 
> > Ahahaha!! No i lost it somewhere On 80 before the benicia san jo exit, ni pedo it was worth the drive!! Id do it all over again! If you dont lose parts off your car......you dont drive it enough!! Hahaha
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

GRACIAS LO LYSTICS ALL GREAT PEOPLE THIS WAS A BIG GROUP EFFORT THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE THIS HAPPEN THANK YOU ..............................


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> gracias por todo !da food ws of da hook give my regards to all da cooks n all da firme jente that put this together,we had a blast ,tu sabes being arround firme jente and all da lowriders is what we do,thanks again,mis respetos y amor siempre big gato gee and da rest of the lo*lystics car clubuffin:


:thumbsup:
GRACIAS A USTEDES !!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> tpimuncie said:
> 
> 
> > ITS CALLED BATTLED WOUNDS ESE!!!
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

BIG THANKS TO PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW FOR HAVING US!!!!!!!! AND TO ALL LA RAZA SUPPORTING THE CAUSE EVERYONE ENJOYED THEM SELFS AND HAD A GREAT TIME!:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Padrinos said:


> Our day was amazing! Smiles everywhere. A good time all the way around. Excandalow & Padrinos TTT baby!_* Oh, not to forget the cooks and our ladies that helped out *_You guy's did a great job!


:thumbsup:gracias .....very good job!!


----------



## mobb8 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks to Excandalow CC and Padrinos CC for putting on a great event! It was my first event so I learned to get my lazy ass up earlier next time to get a parking spot. lol. My kids had a great time, enjoyed the food and seeing all the nice rides out there. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

good turn out vatos had a good time!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Gracias por todo...comimos un chingo!! Great event, perfect day, firme gente! You know that you can NOT stop having this event, and it is the perfect time of year to be in Martinez!! Hope you all got a good nights rest, I know you got up early yesterday. Felicidades por la GRAN FIESTA DEL ANO!!:worship:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Gracias por todo...comimos un chingo!! Great event, perfect day, firme gente! You know that you can NOT stop having this event, and it is the perfect time of year to be in Martinez!! Hope you all got a good nights rest, I know you got up early yesterday. Felicidades por la GRAN FIESTA DEL ANO!!:worship:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

On behalf of Impalas Car Club I just wanted to say thank you and congratulations to Excandalow and Padrinos for a great event yesterday. You guys did a great job. The food was OFF THE HOOK!! Great spot, great weather, great people. That's what this thing we all love is about. Fuck the shows, these are the kinds of events we should all be supporting. I hope you guys make this an annual event for sure. Again, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> tpimuncie said:
> 
> 
> > ITS CALLED BATTLED WOUNDS ESE!!!PARA ESO SON!!
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

uso4vida said:


> Gracias por todo...comimos un chingo!! Great event, perfect day, firme gente! You know that you can NOT stop having this event, and it is the perfect time of year to be in Martinez!! Hope you all got a good nights rest, I know you got up early yesterday. Felicidades por la GRAN FIESTA DEL ANO!!:worship:


all you car clubs and good people that participated made this happen from PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW THANK YOU ALL for making this a good event see you next year.............


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

WANTED TO THANK AGAIN ALL OF THESE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND SUM TO NAME A FEW CARNALES CUSTOM, MIDNIGHTERS, LOWRIDERS UNLIMITED, BAY BOMBS, ALL CHAPTERS OF IMPALA C.C. UNTOUCHABLES C.C., BAYAREA BOSSES, AND MANY MORE ETC.....


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## sick-8 (Dec 9, 2010)

had a great
time good food & very nice park . cool cars:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

these guys were ther at 550am the midnighters


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

On behalf of my familia and solo riders homies from San Jo, we would like to thank PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW for your hospitality. It was a great turn out... we had a great time and the food was hella good...


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW Carnitas Fest - Martinez Marina, July 23rd


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

thats all the pics for me!!!! had a great time


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Que despapaye, sick! Good happening ! We will not miss next


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Wanted to give a big shout out to sum super hard workers that made this event such a big success: to all the wife's who gave a lending hand, to the 3 gentleman tag teaming in preparing the chicken (Lalo, Alex, Javier), to Marco and Hector for rolling up all them dozen of tortilla's and salsa, Oscar ,Antonio, Isacc __and Fermin for cooking those suculent buche, carnita's and ribs_, _to Jose and Turtle for working super hard on passing out the drinks non-stop,_ _ to Robert,Willy,Ramon and Oscar dad for chopping up them meats, Luis for an outstanding job on the fruit salad, to the Dj's Joe and Junior for the great tunes. __Thanks for all the hard work you guys did from myself and pretty much from all the car club that was present to experience this event. Que viva Excandalow and Padrinos C.C.
































































































































































_


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

dam!!after looking at them pics i want some more carnitas,thanx EXCANDALOW & PADRINOS for everything we had a blast,cant wait till the next one:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

guacamole61 said:


> Gracias a Dios we had good weather for the picnic !!! The morning started off just right with PADRINOS hooking it up for breakfast with a great tacos de eggs and chorizo. and the food kept on coming with 550 lb. of carnitas. and even some elotes just for kicks. the parking lot got filled up fast with great looking cars. We had no trophy's to hand out just big platos of food to go around. The kids seemed to have been enjoying themselves on the play structure and the fellas got a chance to catch up on good times. As you can probably know by now EXCANDALOW c.c is all about the family and getting along with others with respect.and on that note ill end shout out to PADRINOS whole family. who put in good work. it was an honor to have done this together and it be a success for all of us. and thanks to everyone who supported us by coming. till next time God Bless !!!


:worship: couldnt of said it better homie!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > Y GRACIAS FOR HELPING OUT ON MY RIDE HOMIE REALLY APPRICIATE IT
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mobb8 said:


> Thanks to Excandalow CC and Padrinos CC for putting on a great event! It was my first event so I learned to get my lazy ass up earlier next time to get a parking spot. lol. My kids had a great time, enjoyed the food and seeing all the nice rides out there. Looking forward to the next one.


y si joel early not 5pm!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> good turn out vatos had a good time!!


:thumbsup:


uso4vida said:


> Gracias por todo...comimos un chingo!! Great event, perfect day, firme gente! You know that you can NOT stop having this event, and it is the perfect time of year to be in Martinez!! Hope you all got a good nights rest, I know you got up early yesterday. Felicidades por la GRAN FIESTA DEL ANO!!:worship:


:h5:


Ant63ss said:


> On behalf of Impalas Car Club I just wanted to say thank you and congratulations to Excandalow and Padrinos for a great event yesterday. You guys did a great job. The food was OFF THE HOOK!! Great spot, great weather, great people. That's what this thing we all love is about. _*Fuck the shows, these are the kinds of events we should all be supporting*_. I hope you guys make this an annual event for sure. Again, THANK YOU!!!!


:thumbsup:



tpimuncie said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > Ysi! Its a driver vato lowko!!
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

lupe said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME ALL OF OUR TIME AND EFFORT WAS WELL WORTH IT HAD FUN WITH ALL OF YOU OUT THERE TODAY I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR MAKING THIS A GREAT EVENT:h5:


to PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW....thank you very much for the invite, the food was off the hook, the cars were beautiful and was a pleasure to meet you fellas. much love to both of the clubs. until we meet again.....ONE LOVE BIG CHUG - ISLANDERS CC :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

925rider said:


> thats all the pics for me!!!! had a great time


Thanks for sharing, great pics.......:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*THIS WEEKEND

*









ACTIVITIES,
5.20 TOSS 
JALEPENO EATING CONTEST 
RAFFLES ( CORONA NEONS AND A BUNCH OF OTHER COOL PRIZES) 
JUMPER FOR THE KIDS 
MORE EVENTS TO COME
FOOD WILL BE SERVED FROM _*1 TO 3 ONLY
PLUS *_Tatted up will have a booth up also


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

BAD ASS RIDES BRO's sad i missed it


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NmE60 said:


> BAD ASS RIDES BRO's sad i missed it


 Te dije carnal!! Te envite!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

picks from our photographer!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

more later have to go work!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*On behalf of LuxuriouS, had a good time brothers, Thanks for breakast. 











































































































































































































*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Would like to thank Excandalow and Padrinos for a good time, you homies got down..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you Excandalow and Padrinos for a great time. To me it was better then a show! Kicking it with friends and making new ones. Hearing good music and eating great food! Once again Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

vjo70764 said:


> Thank you Excandalow and Padrinos for a great time. To me it was better then a show! Kicking it with friends and making new ones. Hearing good music and eating great food! Once again Thanks!


 COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER HOMIE!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

JUST WANT TO THANK PADRINOS&EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB AGAIN THAT WAS THE BEST PICNIC I EVER BEEN TOO.YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO DO IT AN ALSO THE FOOD WAS THE BOMB:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ICEE*63 said:


> JUST WANT TO THANK PADRINOS&EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB AGAIN THAT WAS THE BEST PICNIC I EVER BEEN TOO.YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO DO IT AN ALSO THE FOOD WAS THE BOMB:biggrin::thumbsup:


 thanks for bringing the rides FAMILY FIRST i know next year will see ICEE 63 verdad gracias ay nos vemos para la otra :thumbsup::thumbsup: thank you


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Would like to thank Excandalow and Padrinos for a good time, you homies got down..


 que onda MR ANTIGUO good talking to you homie pinche bomba was looking good thanks for you support and tell the rest of the crew they missed out................gracias


vjo70764 said:


> Thank you Excandalow and Padrinos for a great time. To me it was better then a show! Kicking it with friends and making new ones. Hearing good music and eating great food! Once again Thanks!


 thanks juan and the lo lystics for rolling out to our event im glad you guys all had a good time like you said good food and most off all great people ................TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

NmE60 said:


> BAD ASS RIDES BRO's sad i missed it


 Y TE DIJE EVEN CALLED YOU PERSONALLY VATO PERO YA QUE PARA LA OTRA MAYBE WE'LL SEE THAT 60 DROP TOP :thumbsup:........


cool runnings said:


> to PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW....thank you very much for the invite, the food was off the hook, the cars were beautiful and was a pleasure to meet you fellas. much love to both of the clubs. until we meet again.....ONE LOVE BIG CHUG - ISLANDERS CC :thumbsup:


 IT WAS GREAT TO MEET YOU CHUG IM GLAD YOU ENJOYED YOURSELF TOLD YOU IT WAS GONNA BE WORTH COMING OUT.......


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

IT WAS GREAT TO MEET YOU CHUG IM GLAD YOU ENJOYED YOURSELF TOLD YOU IT WAS GONNA BE WORTH COMING OUT.......[/QUOTE]

*yezzer....i'll be seeing you soon brah - one love*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

lupe said:


> que onda MR ANTIGUO good talking to you homie pinche bomba was looking good thanks for you support and tell the rest of the crew they missed out................
> gracias thanks juan and the lo lystics for rolling out to our event im glad you guys all had a good time like you said good food and most off all great people ................TTT



Same here bro, thanks, Any time trust me they know they miss out.. see you at the next one..


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

WANT TO THANK JAVI ALSO THIS HOMEBOY DROVE UP FROM SAN JOSE BROKE DOWN WOKE UP HIS MECHANIC AT 630AM CAUSE HE WASNT MISSING OUT AND MADE IT..............GRACIAS CARNAL AND YOUR LUXURIOUS FAMILY HOMIE FOR MAKING IT OUT HERE :h5: THANKS [SAN JOSE BOMB THREAT]


----------



## El Lucky Duece (Feb 24, 2011)

A todo dar mi gente. Thanks so much for all the bad ass clean rides and great family vibes.:drama:
Padrinos definitely looking forward to doing this again.:h5:


----------



## El Lucky Duece (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out this clean video Carnales Customs CC put together.:h5:






Good looking out homies!!!! The oldies in this video represent the firme vibe at the park.:nicoderm:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS EXCANDALOW PICNIC*








MI MADRE MAMA 'LUPE'


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

SIR LEXXX AND JOE














ANTONIO JR AND JOE THANKS FOR DJ N THE EVENT







THE LADIES HELPING OUT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

HOMIES FROM SOUTH CITY HAD A BLAST







NEXT GENERATION OF PADRINOS







THESE KIDS REALLY ROCKED:rimshot:THESE KIDS PLAYED SOME MANA TO SANTANA THEY WERE ROCKN







ELOTES SALIERON BUENISIMOS







NO DEJARON UN PINCHE PEDASO DE PASTEL PARA LAS ORMIGAS......


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

MY BROTHER MANUEL







PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW AT THE END OF THE DAY ONE LAST PICTURE BEFORE WE HEADED HOME..........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

guacamole61 said:


> Gracias a Dios we had good weather for the picnic !!! The morning started off just right with PADRINOS hooking it up for breakfast with a great tacos de eggs and chorizo. and the food kept on coming with 550 lb. of carnitas. and even some elotes just for kicks. the parking lot got filled up fast with great looking cars. We had no trophy's to hand out just big platos of food to go around. The kids seemed to have been enjoying themselves on the play structure and the fellas got a chance to catch up on good times. As you can probably know by now EXCANDALOW c.c is all about the family and getting along with others with respect.and on that note ill end shout out to PADRINOS whole family. who put in good work. it was an honor to have done this together and it be a success for all of us. and thanks to everyone who supported us by coming. till next time God Bless !!!


 well said PADRINOS wants to thank everyone that came out and had a great time with us this was a very positive event for the lowrider movement they say we cant get together with out having drama well we proved people wrong saturday we all came together as one to have one great day with the family and friends and even made new friends and one last shout out to EXCANDALOW cc for putting this event together with PADRINOS CC and making it a memorable one...............:h5:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lupe said:


> well said PADRINOS wants to thank everyone that came out and had a great time with us this was a very positive event for the lowrider movement they say we cant get together with out having drama well we proved people wrong saturday we all came together as one to have one great day with the family and friends and even made new friends and one last shout out to EXCANDALOW cc for putting this event together with PADRINOS CC and making it a memorable one...............:h5:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAMN, IT'S A POWERFULL THING WHEN WE ALL GET TOGETHER, LOTS OF NICE RIDES. HANDS DOWN TO U ALL.:h5:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS EXCANDALOW PICNIC*



MYERS60 said:


> DAMN, IT'S A POWERFULL THING WHEN WE ALL GET TOGETHER, LOTS OF NICE RIDES. HANDS DOWN TO U ALL.:h5:


 gracias oscar shouldve made it out homie para la otra we'll see your 60 rolling in ay nos vemos..........:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Would like to thank Excandalow and Padrinos for a good time, you homies got down..


THANKS E Z MONEY!!



vjo70764 said:


> Thank you Excandalow and Padrinos for a great time. To me it was better then a show! Kicking it with friends and making new ones. Hearing good music and eating great food! Once again Thanks!


YA SABES HOW ECC AND PCC GETS DOWN !!
:biggrin:



tpimuncie said:


> COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER HOMIE!


Q~VO LUIS HOPE YOU COME DOWN HERE MORE OFFTEN!!
:thumbsup:



ICEE*63 said:


> JUST WANT TO THANK PADRINOS&EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB AGAIN THAT WAS THE BEST PICNIC I EVER BEEN TOO.YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO DO IT AN ALSO THE FOOD WAS THE BOMB:biggrin::thumbsup:


RICH WE ONLY TRYING TO DO IT BIG LIKE FFCC!!




Mr. Antiguo said:


> Same here bro, thanks, Any time trust me they know they miss out.. see you at the next one..


MAN DID PEOPLE THAT DIDNT COME MISS OUT!!!
STILL CRAVING THEM CARNITAS!!
:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

DAMMM IT LOOKS LIKE U GUYS DID IT BIG 
CONGRATS ON UR TURN OUT
:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

On the way home..


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

Couldn't make it.......looks like a really good turn out......


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mabeg said:


>





mabeg said:


>


we going to try to make it homie!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS*

ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE PICNIC WE WERE GOING TO HAVE SOME GREAT CARNITAS :boink::boink::boink: AND SOME BADD ASS CARS :nicoderm::nicoderm: THANKS EVERYONE.................:thumbsup::thumbsup: CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARS CARNITAS FEST.............


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> we going to try to make it homie!!
> :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> we going to try to make it homie!!
> :thumbsup:


RIGHT ON HOMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE
> :thumbsup:


i wish i could make it but we already have camping reservations:banghead::run:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

lupe said:


> ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE PICNIC WE WERE GOING TO HAVE SOME GREAT CARNITAS :boink::boink::boink: AND SOME BADD ASS CARS :nicoderm::nicoderm: THANKS EVERYONE.................:thumbsup::thumbsup: CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARS CARNITAS FEST.............


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

925rider said:


> i wish i could make it but we already have camping reservations:banghead::run:


I KNOW HOW THAT IS IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Had a great time , great food !! 
Can't wait until next year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> we going to try to make it homie!!
> :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie trying to get as much support as we can.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> Couldn't make it.......looks like a really good turn out......


y luego homie teniamos un plato for you set aside!!!
double of everything to go!!!
cuz we knew you a BZ man!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

lupe said:


> ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE PICNIC WE WERE GOING TO HAVE SOME GREAT CARNITAS :boink::boink::boink: AND SOME BADD ASS CARS :nicoderm::nicoderm: THANKS EVERYONE.................:thumbsup::thumbsup: CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARS CARNITAS FEST.............


What up lupe.... it was nice meeting you guys at the midnight mass show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

mabeg said:


> What up lupe.... it was nice meeting you guys at the midnight mass show.... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: like wise homie good to meet you had a good time out there at midnight mass see at the next one ay nos vemos FAMILY FIRST................


----------



## LRN2011 (Aug 2, 2011)

Come join Lowrider Nationals at our 14th Annual Car show and Concert. We have alot of car clubs and Lowrider bike clubs already confirmed, There will be over $20.000 in cash and prizes, a fun zone for the kids, Hot models contest, Food and Drinks, Concert with top artist and Superbowl style diamond rings. Here are a couple of clubs who will be attending Lowrider Nationals.

Car Clubs:

Nokturnal, Swift, Xplizit, Majestics, Aztec, Latin World, Sickness,

Rez Made, Rollerz Only, Still Tippin, Nitelife, Carnales Unidos.

Lowrider Bikes:

Twisted Dreams, Mexicali.












See ya at the Nationals!!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*picnic*


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*AL'S CAR SOUTH CITY*


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

MR ANTIGUO


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

EL JULIO


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THROUGH AND MADE THIS A GREAT EVENT SEE YA NEXT YEAR.............2012


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW PICNIC*








MY BROTHERS RAMON,MANUEL AND PACO AKA[LUPE] AND CLUB MEMBER RAMON


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lupe said:


> JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THROUGH AND MADE THIS A GREAT EVENT SEE YA NEXT YEAR.............2012


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thanks to all had a good out there and the food was bomb.:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

M.G. 916 said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks to all had a good out there and the food was bomb.:thumbsup:


 thats what its about taking care of people making sure they have a great time see you next year...........:rimshot:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

waddup lupe....jus rolling thru wanted to say wassup \m/


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

cool runnings said:


> waddup lupe....jus rolling thru wanted to say wassup \m/


 whats happening CHUG glad you had a great time out there we'll be seeing you homie...........


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

HAD A GREAT TIME THE CARNITAS WHERE THE BEST WE EVER MADE. THANKS TO OSCAR ,FERMINE,& ISAAC THE APPRENTICE,,:bowrofl: GOOD FUCKEN TIMES....SORRY IT TOOK ME SO LONG TO RESPOND MY COMMPUTER HAD CRABS ....:h5:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

HAD A GREAT TIME  THE CARNITAS WHERE THE BEST WE EVER MADE. THANKS TO OSCAR ,FERMINE,& ISAAC THE APPRENTICE,,AND ME AND THE REST OF THE PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW FAMILIAS GOOD FUCKEN TIMES....SORRY IT TOOK ME SO LONG TO RESPOND _Que viva Excandalow and Padrinos C.C.
































































































































































_[/QUOTE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tonyo 67 said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME  THE CARNITAS WHERE THE BEST WE EVER MADE. THANKS TO OSCAR ,FERMINE,& ISAAC THE APPRENTICE,,AND ME AND THE REST OF THE PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW FAMILIAS GOOD FUCKEN TIMES....SORRY IT TOOK ME SO LONG TO RESPOND _Que viva Excandalow and Padrinos C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien dicho !!
very good time better than a car show!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*Carnitas fest video by AZABACHE VIDEO

*_


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

NICE VIDEO BADD ASS CARS AND GREAT FOOD AND GREAT PEOPLE MADE THIS AN EVENT TO REMEMBER CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR ...................


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

http://youtu.be/GpnbXWHfpPE DONT KNOW HOW TO OPEN IT UP ANOTHER VIDEO FROM PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW CARNITAS FEST...........


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*ahi te va SNUP LUP
*_


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS EXCANDALOW PICNIC*

GRACIAS :thumbsup::thumbsup: LO QUE LES ESPERA PARA 2012.......................


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*Carnitas fest video by AZABACHE VIDEO
> 
> *_


Firme as video. PADRINOS Y EXCANDALOW CC Familia TTT!


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Wanted to give a big shout out to sum super hard workers that made this event such a big success: to all the wife's who gave a lending hand, to the 3 gentleman tag teaming in preparing the chicken (Lalo, Alex, Javier), to Marco and Hector for rolling up all them dozen of tortilla's and salsa, Oscar ,Antonio, Isacc __and Fermin for cooking those suculent buche, carnita's and ribs_, _to Jose and Turtle for working super hard on passing out the drinks non-stop,_ _ to Robert,Willy,Ramon and Oscar dad for chopping up them meats, Luis for an outstanding job on the fruit salad, to the Dj's Joe and Junior for the great tunes. __Thanks for all the hard work you guys did from myself and pretty much from all the car club that was present to experience this event. Que viva Excandalow and Padrinos C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T T T for this homies...:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS EXCANDALOW PICNIC*



luvict60 said:


> T T T for this homies...:thumbsup:


 para el otro ano se vienen:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)


Sir Lexxx
lupe


----------



## lil_padrino_75 (Jan 28, 2011)

lil padrino had a great time cant wait till next year


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ALREADY PLANNING NEXT YEARS EVENT THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THROUGH IT WAS A GREAT TIME FOR ALL OF US ( unity in the lowrider community made it happen )


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

JULY 21ST WILL BE THIS YEARS DATE 2012 We will get more details out save the date...........PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW.........JULY 21ST 2012.........







GET READY FOR THE 2ND ANNUAL.........:boink:COME HUNGRY....:h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*JULY 21ST WILL BE THIS YEARS DATE 2012 We will get more details out save the date...........PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW.........**JULY 21ST 2012.......*..








*GET READY FOR THE 2ND ANNUAL*.........:boink::h5:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

can't wait to do it again.........great time last year well worth it........


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*TTT*_


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

fidecaddy said:


> Can't wait


:thumbsup:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

Let's do this!!:thumbsup:! It's about that time and they sound good!!! :


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *JULY 21ST WILL BE THIS YEARS DATE 2012 We will get more details out save the date...........PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW.........**JULY 21ST 2012.......*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

fidecaddy said:


> Can't wait


 bring hank and the rest of the crew out be worth your drive homie........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

64DROPP said:


> TTT


 ay nos vemos aldo.......carnitas fest sat.july 21st 2012 hope to see everyone there......PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW.....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

city council meeting tonight :run::x:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

925rider said:


> city council meeting tonight :run::x:


hno:
aver que pasa!!!
ahi les avisamos after tonight!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*ITS OFFICIAL WE HAVE THE PERMIT FOR SAME PARK!!! AS LAST YEAR !!!:run:*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO ...NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!! SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED BRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN FLOJOS PULL THE LOLOWS OUT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO ...NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!! SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!
> ...


YUP WE LIKE PUERCO....AND WE NEVER FLOJAR..WE RIDE....:roflmao:SO GET THE TORTILLAS READY.....IM HUNGRY ALREADY..


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

lupe said:


> ay nos vemos aldo.......carnitas fest sat.july 21st 2012 hope to see everyone there......PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW.....


For sure!! It was a good one last year I'm sure this year will be even better!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Where is the park from last year for those of us that don't know?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

waterfront park..martinez...right next to benicia bridge


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.cityofmartinez.org/depts/recreation/parks/waterfront.asp


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW CARNITAS FEST 2012*

HOPE ALL OF YOU CAN JOIN US AT THIS EVENT EVERYTHING IS FREE EXCEPT THE GAS IN YOUR RIDE.......WE WILL BE DOING IT BIGGER AND MORE EVENTS THAN LAST YEAR SO COME ON OUT THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE ITS GOING TO GET PACKED AND YOUR GONNA MISS OUT ON PARKING :thumbsup::thumbsup: WE WILL BE SERVING BREAKFAST FOR ALL THE EARLY BIRDS.........WE WILL BE SERVING 900 POUNDS OF CARNITAS FOR EVERYONE........SO BRING OUT THE WHOLE FAMILY TO THIS EVENT WE WILL HAVE THINGS FOR THE KIDS PINATAS FACE PAINTING A CLOWN FOR THE KIDS.......OLD SCHOOL DJ AND A GRUPO NORTENO AND LIVE MUSIC.......HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND REMEBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT.......NO COLORS OR ATTITUDES PLEASE COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS.........PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW .........CAR CLUBS........


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

925rider said:


> waterfront park..martinez...right next to benicia bridge


:thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

lupe said:


> HOPE ALL OF YOU CAN JOIN US AT THIS EVENT EVERYTHING IS FREE EXCEPT THE GAS IN YOUR RIDE.......WE WILL BE DOING IT BIGGER AND MORE EVENTS THAN LAST YEAR SO COME ON OUT THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE ITS GOING TO GET PACKED AND YOUR GONNA MISS OUT ON PARKING :thumbsup::thumbsup: WE WILL BE SERVING BREAKFAST FOR ALL THE EARLY BIRDS.........WE WILL BE SERVING 900 POUNDS OF CARNITAS FOR EVERYONE........SO BRING OUT THE WHOLE FAMILY TO THIS EVENT WE WILL HAVE THINGS FOR THE KIDS PINATAS FACE PAINTING A CLOWN FOR THE KIDS.......OLD SCHOOL DJ AND A GRUPO NORTENO AND LIVE MUSIC.......HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND REMEBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT.......NO COLORS OR ATTITUDES PLEASE COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS.........PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW .........CAR CLUBS........


I read on here that you are going to have Face painting for the Kids. Do you already have one? We do Airbrush Tattoos


















and Airbrush Face Painting Just in case you don't have someone!! *Also booking for Birthday Parties, Quinceaneras, Sweet 16 or any other private get together!! Hit me up, mention this add and receive a discount on your booking!! 408-661-5128
*​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah we got someone thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

lupe said:


> yeah we got someone thanks homie :thumbsup:


Thanks, Keep us in mind for future events!! * We are also booking for Birthday Parties, Quinceaneras, Sweet 16 or any other private get together!! Hit me up, mention this add and receive a discount on your booking!! 408-661-5128
*​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:boink::boink::boink: cant wait.....


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL BE THERE DEEP THIS YEAR~


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:naughty:YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH-BUDDY....VAMONOS!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MYERS60 said:


> :naughty:YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH-BUDDY....VAMONOS!!!!!:rofl:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

64DROPP said:


> For sure!! It was a good one last year I'm sure this year will be even better!


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

EL*Padrino* said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

*Pictures from last years CARNITAS FEST*
























































*Pictures from last years CARNITAS FEST*


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

Ms. Maria, and Friends will be in the house


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT for the Homies


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Cadi Couture said:


> Ms. Maria, and Friends will be in the house


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------

